
Everything Apple Introduced This Year Kinda Sucked - sadlarry
http://gizmodo.com/everything-apple-introduced-this-year-kinda-sucked-1749308570
======
mrweasel
I was half expecting OS X El Capitan to be on the list. I skipped Yosemite, so
I'm comparing it to Mavericks. El Capitan is slugish in some weird way and
some of the feature clean up is making things less usable.

Maybe I'm not Apples target audience, but they seem to pushing people who rely
on their Mac for getting work done away. If you do email, documents and
spreadsheets it won't matter if you're on Windows 10 or Mac OS X. As a
developer I'm considering moving to BSD or Linux in the future, because Apple
keeps messing with my desktop.

------
mwfunk
The clickbait potential for any headline involving Apple (pro or con or
neither) is well-known, but for whatever reason Gawker properties seem to have
been going out of their way recently to try to harvest clicks from a very
specific segment of teenage Apple haters. This is what happens when a news
outlet thinks that their commenters reflect their readership, it'll be
interesting to see if it works for them but it doesn't exactly reflect well on
their editorial maturity.

------
InclinedPlane
Hard to beat this as a succinct example of just that:
[https://twitter.com/jonyiveparody/status/674749292494491648](https://twitter.com/jonyiveparody/status/674749292494491648)

------
rem7
I actually really like my macbook. Plugging in a USB or anything else rarely
happens so I don't care too much about the lack of a standard USB port.

The iWatch on the other hand, I'm disappointed. Mainly because its slow. I
really wanted to be able to turn on/off my hue lights with it but it takes
forever to launch the app. It's faster if I use my phone.

~~~
grahamburger
Have you tried any of the other smartwatches? I ask because I really really
like my LG G Watch R. The specific use case you mention - I don't use Hue, but
I have a Roku remote installed on the watch that I use all the time. It's two
taps to get to the remote. Much faster than pulling out my phone. I also love
that it looks like a real watch. Most people that see it assume that it is
just a regular watch, unless I start talking to it. Maybe I just have poor
taste but I really don't like the look of the iWatch - it looks like they
shrunk an iPhone and strapped it to a wrist band. Which I guess is what it's
supposed to look like but not really my taste, I guess.

Not trying to bash Apple here I almost always recommend Apple to friends and
family even though I mostly don't use it myself, but I do think there are much
better smart watches available than the iWatch.

~~~
rem7
I won a Pebble Time Steel at work, but decided not to keep it since I already
have the iWatch. It'll be a Christmas gift.

A co-worker has the LG G Watch R. I really like the look of it, but I haven't
used it. I was really hoping the native apps would speed up. I'm not sure if
the Hue Lights app is native but, without exaggerating, it takes more than 30
seconds or longer to open the app on the watch, and sometimes it just doesn't
open at all. It's faster to take out my phone and use the widget.

------
disbelief
I have to agree with most of this but I was actually pretty impressed by 3D
touch and I just think it'll take a little bit of time for app developers to
start using it in novel ways. I wouldn't write that one off just yet.

~~~
mrweasel
3D touch isn't something I have high hopes for. Everything Apple does is for
the benefit of the average user, but 3D touch goes the other way. There's not
real discoverability in 3D touch, of cause that's a general problem with touch
interfaces.

------
Animats
Apple has tried to move into some new categories. There's Apple TV, which is
OK, but not unique. Apple has never been successful at conquering the living
room. Smart watches seem to be a niche product. Huge tablets without keyboards
are less useful than laptops.

Nothing really new. No roll-up screens. No augmented reality that can darken,
not just lighten. No breakthrough in wireless charging. Nothing exciting in
robotics, home automation, or automatic driving. Siri isn't much smarter. No
Next Big Thing.

------
DiscoStewDeluxe
Someone didn't made his homework and forgot the battery pack?

------
joesmo
Now that the Jobs' era products have been exhausted, I expect to be
underwhelmed by more mediocre Apple products in the future. One would think a
CEO doesn't have that much of an influence, but Apple hasn't put out anything
better than average since Jobs died. Whether cause and effect exists really
doesn't matter as the quality of products, especially software, continues to
plunge.

------
inmyunix
how thorough, this article. thought provoking. wow.

gag me.

~~~
dang
It's a weak article, but please don't make HN threads worse by posting
comments like this.

Once you have 30 karma, you can flag stories when they aren't substantive or
are otherwise bad stories for HN.

------
Animats
Wow, this moved down from position 20 to position 62 in under two minutes.
Apple's spin control team is really on the job.

